

AI and singularity talks - gregp
http://www.singinst.org/media/

======
mhartl
N.B. The talks are from last year's Singularity Summit, not the one that just
ended.

------
raindoll
another great website which covers all the latest AI news
<http://www.ainews.org>

------
kcl
So AI researchers still haven't integrated basic concepts like physical limits
on exponential growth?

Maybe that's why they haven't contributed anything useful in the past twenty
years.

